# "Motivated Money" By Peter Thornhill



## vxleather (18 October 2013)

Has anyone read this book, if so what are your thoughts on his concepts of long term income from the share market?


----------



## ROE (18 October 2013)

vxleather said:


> Has anyone read this book, if so what are your thoughts on his concepts of long term income from the share market?




No haven't but I probably can guess what it is about by your comment on long term income from share market.

Many of us here are already doing it ...Investing in good business long term can deliver you reliable dividend stream as well as capital appreciation.... 

yes it is doable and by no mean easy, it ain't rocket science either...anyone with average intelligent and algebra maths can do it..

share market is just a market how you participate in that market defined who you are ...if you like trading there are plenty of resource and stocks for that....if you like investing long term and collect dividend there are plenty of stocks for that too...or you can mix various strategy that complement each others..options...derivatives... etc...

Plenty of information here and all over the internet, what that book advocate probably along the line of Value Investing/Fundamental Analysis (you buy something worth $1 for 70c or cheaper and collect dividend, eventually it rise to a $1 or more) 

or you may discovered through research something maybe worth $10 in the future 
because of its earning potential and superior business model for 50c.


----------

